# Homes by Josh Doyle



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody had any experience, or heard anything about this builder?
homesbyjoshdoyle.com


----------



## Nocked (Oct 21, 2011)

No direct experience but they've built about 6 homes in my area. Beautiful buildings.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

No experience but one drive around Monroe county and you’ll have plenty of examples. Seems like that dude is everywhere.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Seen a couple of his home builds in Augusta township south of ann arbor.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Went down and went thru their models, subdivision, last Sunday, VERY VERY nice, probably gonna give them the nod


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

We are using them and it has been a total disaster. I wouldnt reccomend them.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> Went down and went thru their models, subdivision, last Sunday, VERY VERY nice, probably gonna give them the nod


What part of the state are you building in?


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> Went down and went thru their models, subdivision, last Sunday, VERY VERY nice, probably gonna give them the nod



I worked in residential construction for 40+ years. 

I would visit a build that had subs on site, see their work and talk to the sub employees working on their jobs.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> What part of the state are you building in?


South east Michigan, Willis area


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

brewster said:


> I worked in residential construction for 40+ years.
> 
> I would visit a build that had subs on site, see their work and talk to the sub employees working on their jobs.


I couldn't agree more, after being in the residential construction trade since 1978. Meeting in a office is one thing but to actually see with your own eyes the products and the way they are being installed is another. We did work for over 25 builders, had many come and go, a few built one but most of the good builders stayed in the biz after word of mouth made them who they became. The people to speak with are the prior customers (to see if builder really listened) and to the sub contractors (to see how organized they really are). If you see a messy job site with beer cans.RUN!
I was told years ago and yes it is true, if a "builder" is not on the job daily for questions from the subs (electricians, Plumbers, Painters, HVAC, Etc), he is not the person you want UNLESS he has a supervisor that can make split minute decisions.
Example, If my electric crew is there and needs a answer about something,(Such as owner added outlets but no wall yet built) can the supervisor make that decision or must my guy stand around, costing me money? Simply put...Who's running the ship. Get in writing any changes.
If a builder spreads himself too thin, builder sitting on spec homes not selling, then how are the subs being paid?
Another big thing is to find out if the builder marks up the cost of added items the owner wants? 
Electricians view:
We would ask the owners and builder to meet us at a certain time and go thru complete home (light locations, floor outlet locations) and that is the time to make changes, my guys MUST know to calculate circuits. (Builder already knows my bid price, NOT OWNER)
If the owners add items, do's the builder get involved and add to my price because if he do's, the sub looks like a criminal if builder adds huge amounts!
I had a very nice customer from day one become a Jerk because of this. He told ME I should be driving a Lincoln instead of a van for what I was charging for a paddle fan he added on. I NEVER before asked but to defend my biz I asked what builder was charging and I BLEW. I called builder on my cell (away from customer) and asked why he was doing this. His reply was because he underbid another change so made it up using ME.
That's the first and only customer I ever went and told him the truth behind builders back. I wired the fan for free and the builder didn't get his "cut"
Yes I'm working for the builder but the owner must have trust in his subs. I NEVER wanted a customer believing I was ripping them off. I NEVER did another job for that builder!
WOW I BABBLED but these are important items new owners need to know.
Lastly......ask the subs how the builder pays because you can end up with a house loaded with mechanic liens! You are now sruck.
(Yes I have placed 3 in my career)
I hope this helped someone and NO I'M NOT LOOKING FOR WORK........LOL. I'm just upset I can't get out Today for some Perch.......LOL

PM me if any questions.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> South east Michigan, Willis area


Cool. I thought you were in the Iosco Co. area.


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

GIDEON said:


> South east Michigan, Willis area


Did you end up going with hbjd?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

BuckeyeFootball said:


> Did you end up going with hbjd?


We are leaning towards him. Still doing site prep work, clearing part of the property, having a pond dug,


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

GIDEON said:


> We are leaning towards him. Still doing site prep work, clearing part of the property, having a pond dug,


Check your.pms


----------



## LGRW71 (12 d ago)

Listen to BuckeyeFootball (even if perhaps his judgement is sometimes warped given buckeye-ness). These clowns fail pretty much every test jakeo lists above. I lost count of how many times they had my wife in tears when we built with them. Stay away.


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

LGRW71 said:


> Listen to BuckeyeFootball (even if perhaps his judgement is sometimes warped given buckeye-ness). These clowns fail pretty much every test jakeo lists above. I lost count of how many times they had my wife in tears when we built with them. Stay away.


Some of the houses they are currently posting on Facebook are 10 years old and they are trying to pass them off as new. How long ago did you build with them? I heard from multiple customers I talked to that about a year before covid they really started going downhill hard and its clearly continued. Ive heard of them recently locking a few people out who complained about their quality of work etc and also calling the police on them when they show up to their office in Ohio seeking answers.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

BuckeyeFootball said:


> Some of the houses they are currently posting on Facebook are 10 years old and they are trying to pass them off as new. How long ago did you build with them? I heard from multiple customers I talked to that about a year before covid they really started going downhill hard and its clearly continued. Ive heard of them recently locking a few people out who complained about their quality of work etc and also calling the police on them when they show up to their office in Ohio seeking answers.


"""OH What a tangled web we weave when we practice to deceive """"


----------



## LGRW71 (12 d ago)

We built recently enough that I'm just now able to comment without breaking the super-slimy HBJD contractual social media ban. 

I do have friends building with them right now that are going through the same BS. Actually, they have it worse - over a year into the build now with no completion date in sight on a pretty standard 2000sqft ranch, nothing crazy. Unfortunately I did not get to them in time to steer them away...


----------

